# Rote Augen entfernen



## mark-labs (30. September 2008)

Hallo!
Hier finde ich kein Tutorial wo man rote augen entfernen tut ?
wäre nett um hilfe


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (30. September 2008)

Hast du eine Version, in der es vielleicht schon das Rote Augen-Werkzeug gibt?


----------



## hauke1981 (6. Oktober 2008)

Nach ganz kurzer Suche bei Google:

http://www.time2goweb.com/photoshop/photoshop_bsp2.htm

oder

http://www.traum-projekt.com/traum-quelle/photoshop/rote-augen/seite/2/

;-)

Grüße


----------



## MEERderIDEEN (2. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gestern ein Videotutorial dazu erstellt, ist bereits bei Youtube zu finden - hier wartet es noch auf Freischaltung. Schau mal in meinen Kanal: http://www.youtube.com/meerderideen

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Juni 2011)

Und da ist es auch schon: Photoshop - Rote Augen entfernen & vermeiden


----------



## MEERderIDEEN (2. Juni 2011)

Oh, schön!  Freut mich!


----------

